# need ecu 92 GXE SOHC



## ara (Nov 2, 2004)

lookingfor USED (cheap but working) ECU for 92 GXE SOHC Maxima, have not managed to figure out the correct number for the ECU, so you have to be sure it is the correct one. Thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

try Riteway auto parts 1-800-873-8733 ask for Tim (he's helped me in the past) (this is a wrecking yard!)


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

www.car-part.com


----------



## 90pearlSE (Dec 29, 2004)

ara said:


> lookingfor USED (cheap but working) ECU for 92 GXE SOHC Maxima, have not managed to figure out the correct number for the ECU, so you have to be sure it is the correct one. Thanks


I have a good ecu from a 90/auto/SE. If it'll work for your car, I'll take $30, shipped. Let me know.

-Eric


----------

